# VW CC R-Line - 245-40-18 Tires on 18" Mallory Wheels?



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, All......
So now that I'm chipped with GIAC (thanks, John Voss at AWE!) and at the "right height" on my Koni Coilovers (25.5" GTF), I cannot WAIT to replace the OEM Continentals!!! I know these tires are now, by far, the weakest link in my set up.

Since I'm keeping the OEM 18" Mallory's (for now!), I'm think of going with one of the better high performing, all-season tires out there. I know, I know..... that's kind of an oxymoron!

Those General G-MAX AS-03's look very interesting.
Though I do realize that General is now owned by Conti, I'm pretty sure there is no equivalent Conti model. Though Conti does have their DWS model, this G-MAX at least LOOKS entirely different and gets some pretty good "professional" reviews (thru googling).

Other than knowing there will be speedometer error, due to increasing the overall diameter from 25.4" to 24.7", I am thinking that going from a 235mm to 245mm width will put more "rubber-on-the-road." I also realize the Mallory's are only 8" wide, so I'm not really sure if the 10mm increase in tread width will show a real-world handling improvement. Fitment should not be an issue, based on current clearance.

What 'cha all think???

Thanks!

TM


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

I'd honestly just stick with the 235s


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

I tried that 22 years ago, doing a 195 instead of stock 185. Went 5 miles, hated the squirm and returned to the shop. Thankfully, they swapped out the correct size and didn't chastise me with na na na's and 'what a fool kid' etc... 

I learned a valuable lesson about tires that day.

Don't do it!


----------

